# Miracle Dog Rescued from Crash after owner Killed



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Gotta love New Englanders!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the paramedic should be commended and not criticized for saving the dog's life. And it's heartwarming that the family plans to keep Jakey in their family.


----------

